
Is tech supporting Google? It sure doesn’t appear so - dankohn1
https://www.oracle.com/corporate/blog/is-tech-supporting-google-021720.html
======
verdverm
Oracle trying to say people don't support the open spec stance Google is
fighting for. Calling BS here, f u Oracle, you are a shameful, dying company.

